# Are you on the list for gun control?



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

As a point of interest, I went to the text of the gun bill idiot Feinstein put together to see whether my entire set of hunting firearms was exempt according to appendix A. If you go through her list, neither JC Higgins or Western Field is listed. If you own a shotgun from Sears Roebuck or Montgomery Wards, you now own a gun that is unlisted. How UnAmerican can you get?

The bill text is on her website at http://www.feinstein.senate.gov/public/ ... e69f517fb4

Just goes to show you the ignorance of the gun control crowd.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

indsport your words bring me joy. Welcome to the light. :rollin:


----------

